
Ask HN: How to extract number of users from access.log? - 0x9000
I have a website whose main user are advanced software engineers.<p>I suspect that most of them are using ad&#x2F;tracking blockers and similar, so google analytics will not count the real number of users.<p>Is there any good software out there that can give me essentially the basic information about how many real users I got out of my web access log?<p>I.e. it needs to be able to filter out crawlers&#x2F;scrapers, and ideally scrapers that have put a fake user agent, but whose behaviour gives them away as scrapers.
======
nwrk
[https://goaccess.io/](https://goaccess.io/)

